# Guns and Cigars Show off your stuff!



## Churchhill CO (Sep 16, 2015)

My 4th of July smoke and my most recent acquisition for my Concealed Carry gun.:grin2:


----------



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

We got one that's pretty similar.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/guns-knives/117853-post-pic-your-gun-92.html


----------



## CraigC (Jan 10, 2014)

This is one of my favorites, a pic of my engraved Cimarron 1871-1872 Open Top .44Colt, an issue of Double Gun Journal and an Ashton VSG.










Ave Maria Argentum, cappuccino, a book on hunting Africa and a factory antiqued Uberti SAA .45Colt.










A Rocky Patel Sungrown, book on skinning knives, Black Rifle Coffee Co. coffee and mug with Uberti Flat-top Target .44-40.


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

Wow, very nice - I love cowboy guns!


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)




----------



## Weberj62 (Sep 23, 2017)

Dove hunting with fat molly


----------



## tliotis (Mar 22, 2017)

haha nice picture with fat molly !


----------



## tliotis (Mar 22, 2017)

ADRUNKK said:


> We got one that's pretty similar.
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/guns-knives/117853-post-pic-your-gun-92.html


Cool! it is really nice gun ! :vs_laugh::vs_cool:


----------

